# VLS and Opus perfamnce scripts



## Thonex (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

I want to get rid of Giga Studio but I use a handfull of regular VSL and VSL Opus 1 perfromance stuff in my template.

I think I read somehwere theat there were some K2 scripts that allow yout to play the VSL perfmance stuff and whatnot... does anyone have any links for info to this?

Thanks,

T


----------



## gmet (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi Thonex,

I have Opus One (Kontakt version). As far as I am aware you need to purchase a sidegrade license to download the Kontakt programs/scripts even if you have purchased the samples.

There are scripts included with the Kontakt 2 VSL library but these are limited and protected.

There are a few scripts/programs on the net to enable you to try Opus One in K2, failing that send me a PM :wink: :

http://thierry.ecuvillon.free.fr/VSL/
http://web.mac.com/dbudde/iWeb/Plugins/Opus1.html
http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/opus_remapping/

Justin


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Justin,

I'll try those out... and another one that was brought to my attention. Failing that.... I *will* be PMing you :wink: 

Cheers,

T


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Jul 25, 2006)

Justin M @ 25th July 2006 said:


> failing that send me a PM :wink:





Thonex @ 25th July 2006 said:


> Failing that.... I *will* be PMing you :wink:


Uh, oh. Do we have two naughty boys here? :wink: Shame on you!


----------



## Thonex (Jul 25, 2006)

Nickie Fønshauge @ Tue Jul 25 said:


> Uh, oh. Do we have two naughty boys here? :wink: Shame on you!



Not so much naughty as frustrated with Giga and being strapped into it with VSLs performance tool. :roll: 

Unless, of course, you want us to be naughty boys...


----------



## kotori (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Andrew,
None of the links posted will allow you to use performance stuff I believe. There have been some attempts to make third party implementations of the VSL legato script. However, VSL's approach to prevent piracy has traditionally (pre-VI) been to make sure the performance elements are protected, likewise with the legato script. So they have asked customers not to share homegrown legato scripts so as not to assist pirates.

Nils


----------



## FirmamentFX (Aug 13, 2006)

Justin M @ Tue Jul 25 said:


> http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/opus_remapping/



I have the first edition VSL set - will these K programs work for this? I am in the (slow) process of converting my whole Giga library to Kontakt.....

Cheers!

M


----------



## kotori (Aug 13, 2006)

FirmamentFX @ Sun Aug 13 said:


> Justin M @ Tue Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> > http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/opus_remapping/
> ...



I'd guess it'll work. But please be aware that those NKI files don't represent the whole of Opus 1 (legato and percussion not included). Good luck with the conversion!

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## FirmamentFX (Aug 13, 2006)

I rarely use the legato stuff anyway - it's too complex for live performance, which is my main focus.

For doing sequences, I have a giga machine dedicated to just giga, which means it (occasionally) works 

M


----------

